# 2012 Highlander Hybrid



## LAWeasel (Nov 27, 2018)

160K miles, 13K (haven't negotiated price yet).

What do you think? 28 MPG C/H. How / when do these start to see major issues?

Feasible to also do X at slow times?

I don't want to use my Escalade much longer. Most of the biz is XL (some with surge / primetime). I get a few Lux calls on Lyft, but nothing I would seriously miss. It's not on the Uber Select list for LA, and even if it was, not sure how much I would get, since I never wait at LAX. 

Other option is downgrade all the way to a Prius, but I think I'd miss XL since I do a lot of early morning airport trips. My nighttime / bar scene rideshare has been extremely limited lately and really don't have the desire to do it.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Any vehicle with 160k is only worth 7k, you’re looking at some major expense for repairs. Shocks, probably breaks, calipers and rotors just to mention a few. Oh the tires will run a pretty healthy sum as well. I haven’t even gotten to the good stuff yet.
You’ll be better off getting a used hybrid and just running x trips.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

LAWeasel said:


> when do these start to see major issues?


When you start to transport paxholes.


----------

